# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  mDrawBot, Makeblock, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - Makeblock

"mDrawBot: 4-in-1 Drawing Robot" on Kickstarter




> mDrawBot is a 4-in-1 drawing robot kit, it can be assembled into 4 different configuration drawing robots: mScara, mSpider, mEggBot and mCar. 
> mDrawBot 
> 
> This kit consists of Makeblock parts and we also designed a powerful software named mDraw to control these robots. mDrawBot contains over 60 components (and countless screws and nuts).

----------


## Airicist

mDrawBot Kickstarter Video Version 0.1 

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

mDrawBot 4-in-1 drawing robot: Draw Your Own Lengend 

Published on Mar 24, 2015




> This drawing robot kit can be assembled into four different configurations: mScara, mCar, mSpider and mEggBot. It can do everything from scribble on walls to design Easter eggs.

----------


## Airicist

Use Makeblock to Help Manufacturing mDrawBot 

Published on Apr 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Review of mDrawBot kit from Makeblock 

Published on Apr 30, 2015




> mDrawbot is developed by Makeblock for students. It can be assembled into 4 configurations which are named as mScara, mSpider, mEggBot and mCar. The main control board is based on Arduino
> The Robot is controlled by mDraw software, an cross-platform open-source software developed by Makeblock

----------


## Airicist

When mSpider meets Tony Tony Chopper

Published on Jul 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

mDrawbot Official Promo Video, More Than Just Drawing Tools

Published on Aug 1, 2015




> mDrawbot official promo video, still think mDrawbot is just a drawing robot?

----------


## Airicist

mSpider, the Spiderman of Drawing Tools

Published on Aug 6, 2015




> I love spiderman, he's the super hero to save the world. mSpider can't save the whole world but it can enlighten your boring life with powerful drawing skills. Hang it up, draw anything freely!

----------

